
And then, suddenly, it works - Chris Dixon - tathagatadg
http://cdixon.org/2012/02/11/and-then-suddenly-it-works/
======
petercooper
Having that experience right now with my programming e-mail newsletters. Just
ticked over to 50,000 subscribers today. It started as a side project and I
got more than enough "e-mail is dead", "where's the RSS!?" and "it's been
done" at the start :-)

~~~
tathagatadg
That's awesome .. I just subscribed to your podcasts from podcasts post on the
frontpage[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3580367>]. Which newsletter
exactly are you talking about?

~~~
petercooper
<http://javascriptweekly.com/> <http://rubyweekly.com/>
<http://html5weekly.com/> and <http://statuscode.org/> primarily.

